# Sat.TV to Mac software



## Pakawala (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm currently retired and living in Thailand.  Television here is (naturally) 99% in the Thai language which I do not understand much at all.  I know that there is software available for Windoz that allows viewing satellite TV on the PC.  Is there anything comparable for viewing TV on my Mac G4?
Thanks for any inputs,


----------

